# Minamahal, minamahal kita



## rturn280

Here is as close as I can get, I am beginner, any help?

Minamahal, minamahal kita, pagsinta ay di mag-iiba. Hindi mo ba nadarama, sinta?

 _I love you, I love you, our love is great love. Not your ….lover?_


----------



## tanzhang

Minamahal, minamahal kita, pagsinta ay di mag-iiba. Hindi mo ba nadarama, sinta?

Let me try to translate this but I'm not sure... here it gos

Loving, I am loving you, the love (we have) will never change. Can you not feel it, (my) love?


----------



## garra1199

Minamahal, minamahal kita, pagsinta ay di mag-iiba. Hindi mo ba nadarama, sinta?

let me try because i just leaned this

Love, I love you, my love will never change. Can't you fell it, my love?


----------

